# No Filter, No Heater, No co2, No Ferts. Walstad Nano Fish Tank



## Marc Davis (7 Aug 2018)

Edit. Thread Bump. Here is the tank now:


Hi guys.

I set up this tank last night for a long term project. Video explains everything i've done but you can ask me any questions you like. Really fun little tank to make 

I will be doing weekly time lapse videos as updates with key focuses on changes in each video.

Subscribe to my channel if you want to be notified of update vids.


----------



## paul_j (7 Aug 2018)

Nicely done video! I am toying with the idea of such a tank so am following with interest.


----------



## Marc Davis (7 Aug 2018)

paul_j said:


> Nicely done video! I am toying with the idea of such a tank so am following with interest.



Thanks Paul. I see you subscribed to the channel as well so thanks for that. Out of interest. Would you prefer weekly timelapse updates or monthly. Every update will feature sped up footage from the previous video.


----------



## paul_j (7 Aug 2018)

Hmm.. depends if there is sufficient change/happening. Maybe weekly in the beginning? Thanks!


----------



## Marc Davis (7 Aug 2018)

paul_j said:


> Hmm.. depends if there is sufficient change/happening. Maybe weekly in the beginning? Thanks!



Good shout. Ive picked fast growing plants so im sure there will be lots happening each week. Especially as i add elements to the tank.

Not certain on stocking yet. Betta? Pea? shrimp and snail only?


----------



## Marc Davis (8 Aug 2018)

I'm now thinking a few shrimp, couple of ramhorn snails and 3 celestrial pearl danios to stock this. What do you guys think?


----------



## tam (8 Aug 2018)

I don't think I would go for just 3 CPDs. What volumes the tank and what is your room temperature? Maybe chili rasbora or something that's happy as a single fish.


----------



## Marc Davis (8 Aug 2018)

tam said:


> I don't think I would go for just 3 CPDs. What volumes the tank and what is your room temperature? Maybe chili rasbora or something that's happy as a single fish.



Tank volume is 3 gallons and room temperature is 20 degrees c. I've been looking online and found a lot of people with 3 CPD's in the same size tank. I could get away with 5 i think once that tank is fully settled and grown in. Will be doing lots of water changes before that time though so should be ok.


----------



## tam (8 Aug 2018)

People will stick anything the feel like in a nano tank, so be careful who you copy. I wouldn't put them in 10L tank. They can be pretty shy and numbers and/or other fish give them confidence. Also dilutes up any aggression between males. It's also very limited swimming space in general. To be honest I wouldn't stick any fish in a tank that small. 

The minimum suggested for them here is 45x30cm: https://www.seriouslyfish.com/species/celestichthys-margaritatus/ it's usually a pretty reliable source.

Go for some interesting shrimp instead.


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (8 Aug 2018)

Also following this as I'm about to do the same thing. Would be interesting to maybe set up a post with everyone's non co2/filter/ferts tanks in and see if we can put together a plant list of ones which seem best suited to these kinds of set up?


----------



## Marc Davis (8 Aug 2018)

tam said:


> People will stick anything the feel like in a nano tank, so be careful who you copy. I wouldn't put them in 10L tank. They can be pretty shy and numbers and/or other fish give them confidence. Also dilutes up any aggression between males. It's also very limited swimming space in general. To be honest I wouldn't stick any fish in a tank that small.
> 
> The minimum suggested for them here is 45x30cm: https://www.seriouslyfish.com/species/celestichthys-margaritatus/ it's usually a pretty reliable source.
> 
> Go for some interesting shrimp instead.


I see your point. I also think that a lot of guide lines are based on your average fishkeeper who realistically changes water once a month. If everyone is in agreement that the tank is too small then the chili rasbora will be the best option like you have suggested (they were my first thought for the tank before i started googling).


----------



## Marc Davis (8 Aug 2018)

AverageWhiteBloke said:


> Also following this as I'm about to do the same thing. Would be interesting to maybe set up a post with everyone's non co2/filter/ferts tanks in and see if we can put together a plant list of ones which seem best suited to these kinds of set up?



Make sure you subscribe to my channel mate and the click the notification bell so you get alerted when i post the video updates.


----------



## Marc Davis (9 Aug 2018)

Ok, i've decided on a male betta for the tank when it is finally cycled and grown in a bit. Its too small for anything else really.

I will get a dumbo eared one as i think they look amazing. I'll try and ind a young one to watch it grow as well.

If this is successful, i will then start a second tank which will be bigger and house something else.


----------



## mort (9 Aug 2018)

Interesting project, looking forward to see it grow in.

Will just say, Bettas don't like it too cool. If your room temperature is 20c now with the warm weather then it might drop a bit in the winter and bettas prefer water in the 24c + region. People do keep them in unheated bowls but it normally leads to problems. Breeders who keep them in bare tanks tend to either heat the room or have heating pads under the tank. They also do much better in larger tanks.

I'd keep it shrimp only and go for fish if you do a bigger one.


----------



## Marc Davis (9 Aug 2018)

mort said:


> Interesting project, looking forward to see it grow in.
> 
> Will just say, Bettas don't like it too cool. If your room temperature is 20c now with the warm weather then it might drop a bit in the winter and bettas prefer water in the 24c + region. People do keep them in unheated bowls but it normally leads to problems. Breeders who keep them in bare tanks tend to either heat the room or have heating pads under the tank. They also do much better in larger tanks.
> 
> I'd keep it shrimp only and go for fish if you do a bigger one.



Thanks for your thoughts Mort. The room they are in (my bedroom) is always 20 - 23 degrees + (fluctuates slowly as the thermostat flicks on and off). Its currently 26 degrees + with the weather we have been having.

Should be a fun little tank. plants are growing already after 2 days. Will have to wait 7 days for the update though


----------



## mort (9 Aug 2018)

Double post


----------



## mort (9 Aug 2018)

A glass lid (one of those ones that keeps a little gap all around) will help up the temperature a little and creates a humid warm air layer which bettas really appreciate. Should you need it in the winter.


----------



## Marc Davis (9 Aug 2018)

mort said:


> A glass lid (one of those ones that keeps a little gap all around) will help up the temperature a little and creates a humid warm air layer which bettas really appreciate. Should you need it in the winter.


Yeah i have one on all the time. I just removed for the video.


----------



## Edvet (9 Aug 2018)

Guessing you know this one:


----------



## Marc Davis (9 Aug 2018)

Edvet said:


> Guessing you know this one:




Yeah. Really liked the simplicity of it. Something everyone can have a go at.

Not everyone is into high tech planted discus tanks lol:


----------



## Marc Davis (27 Aug 2018)

New update guys. Week 2. Betta fish added and tons of growth on the plants. Next weeks video will be a big trim i think:


----------



## techfool (27 Aug 2018)

Lucky fish! Bettas love plants.


----------



## Matt @ ScapeEasy (28 Aug 2018)

How many litres is the tank? I am doing something similar with a 12 litre and hoping to put a pair of least killifish in it... I'll get round to doing a journal soon!


----------



## Marc Davis (29 Aug 2018)

Matt @ ScapeEasy said:


> How many litres is the tank? I am doing something similar with a 12 litre and hoping to put a pair of least killifish in it... I'll get round to doing a journal soon!


Its 10 litres. I think killi fish may need something a bit bigger considering how active they are.


----------



## Matt @ ScapeEasy (29 Aug 2018)

Heterandria Formosa or the Least killifish is actually a livebearer:

https://www.seriouslyfish.com/species/heterandria-formosa/


----------



## Oldguy (20 Oct 2018)

Have you thought no fish but perhaps pond life, we all must have done this as children but to return as adults with research could prove interesting, or perhaps an aquatic newt just a few thoughts.


----------



## Edvet (20 Oct 2018)

How about a salamander?:


----------



## Oldguy (21 Oct 2018)

Edvet said:


> How about a salamander?


Wow.


----------



## Marc Davis (25 Oct 2018)

An update guys. Its been 2 months since setup. Things are going very well with the plants thriving and so are all the critters. I've basically done next to nothing to the tank. Not even water changes for the past month. I top up the water from slight evaporation but thats it.


 

And here is the video update on the maintenance and close ups. Help me out and give me a subscribe :thumbsup:


----------



## zozo (5 Nov 2018)

After 12 months. 


This is a Walstad Method tank. The credit goes to Diana Walstad for publishing the organic soil substrate method.

See video description at youtube for full details.


----------



## azawaza (5 Nov 2018)

I love this tank, period. Nicely balanced, fully planted, slowly established- that’s the key.


----------



## DutchMuch (6 Nov 2018)

this is ur tank?


----------



## zozo (6 Nov 2018)

DutchMuch said:


> this is ur tank?



Nono... Sorry i forgot to mention, not mine.. But saw it before last year forgot where. And came accross it again on youtube 12 months later.


----------



## Raquascape (7 Nov 2018)

Incredible tank. He even managed to breed his gouramis without knowing! Slow and steady wins the race.


----------



## rebel (8 Nov 2018)

Looks great! 

I wonder how long before the plants will run out of nutrients?


----------



## Marc Davis (8 Nov 2018)

I stopped this tank now guys.

I want to do something more like the example above. This tank is too small for anything other than shrimp. I even move the betta i had in it out because it felt cruel.

I have just set up a paladerium style, 20 litre, no tech tank :https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/bedtime-swamp.55762/ 

But am now debating to go full walstad with the tank in a similar style to the one above (full planted, open front) and get some really interesting breeding. This tank has been really enjoyable, but after the big trim and seeing the shrimp babies grow....it felt done.

What do you think.

A.  Carry on with the low tech paladerium and let it grow right out.

B.  Rescape for a full and simple walstad with breeding and tiny critters?


----------



## Marc Davis (17 Feb 2019)

I've bumped this old thread because i have just rebooted the tank. I'm better at filming, editing and scaping now so thought i could do a better job this time around and the tank was really fun to watch evolve 

Here is the tank (far right) with the other two nano's in my galley.


 

And here is how i made it:


----------



## dean (27 Jul 2019)

Hi Marc 
Congratulations on producing probably the best quality films on YouTube  love the style 
My only criticism would be to have more information maybe listed at the end just like credits, light, substrate mix and proportions daily photo periods etc etc 
I’ve watched all of them now and wondered if you have found any difference with the different lights or the soil you’ve used ?
How long is the lights on each day ?




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

